# OXTAILS with 40 Weight Gravy??



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*OXTAILS Anybody Eat Them?* 
looking for a recipe for "*Oxtails with 40 weight Gravy*". Had some yesterday but wasnt able to get the recipe?,,,,,talk about some good eating,,,


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.google.com/m/search?oe=UTF-8&client=safari&hl=en&q=oxtails+with+gravy+recipe


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I make 'em in an etouffe same as for rabbit or chicken or pork chops except I use chicken/ tomato bouillion cubes instead fo homeade chicken stock. The tomato works well with the beef. I'm sure you already know how to make a dark roux. Just don't make it too close to black or it won't thicken for gravy. Don't make it too light or it won't have enough hefty beef flavor.

good luck, jdot


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Cajun Mamma taught me a long time ago...."Make dat roux de color of an ol penny" :smile:


----------

